# Form 80 while applying online for subclass 175



## sibin (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi
I would like to know if we need to submit form 80 when we are applying online for a visa under GSM- sub class 175- at the time of lodging the application itself OR only when requested to do so by the case officer?


----------

